# Wartungsanleitung für Fachkräfte = Wartungsanleitung für Kunden ?



## Raydakteur (12 November 2021)

Hallo, mich treibt eine Frage um.

Meine Firma baut große Maschinen und schreibt dafür Betriebsanleitungen, in denen an entsprechender Kapitelstelle steht, dass die Wartung und die Inbetriebnahme nur von unseren Servicekräften bzw. entsprechend geschulten Servicekräften durchzuführen sind. Die Wartungsanleitung und die Inbetriebnahmeanleitung (jeweils ca. 300 Seiten) sind entsprechend für Servicekräfte erstellt und beinhalten Fachinfos. Wenn Kunden Wartungsanleitungen wollen, liefern wir ihnen Kurzversionen der Anleitungen (Überschriften der Kapitel mit vereinfachter Inhaltsangabe). 

Ich frage mich seit längerem, ob das so richtig ist.

Einerseits sagt die Maschinenrichtlinie, dass dem Kunden alle Infos zur Wartung und IB zustehen, andererseits scheint es Usus, das die Infos nur ans geschulte Fachpersonal gehen und der Kunde nichts bzw. Sonderlösungen an die Hand bekommt.* 

Ich habe gelesen, dass man keine Wartungsanleitung an den Kunden ausgeben muss, wenn der eigene Service für die Arbeiten buchbar ist.* *Ich frage mich jetzt, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage/Norm dieses Vorgehen fußt.*

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## holgermaik (12 November 2021)

Raydakteur schrieb:


> *Ich habe gelesen, dass man keine Wartungsanleitung an den Kunden ausgeben muss, wenn der eigene Service für die Arbeiten buchbar ist.* *Ich frage mich jetzt, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage/Norm dieses Vorgehen fußt.*


Alles eine Frage des Vertrages.
Das mindeste was du tun musst ist einen Wartungsplan erstellen in der Betriebsanleitung.


----------



## Raydakteur (12 November 2021)

Ja, hatte ich auch schon gehört, dass vertraglich abgemacht wird, was dem Kunden zusteht. Aber ist das der einzige Weg? Alles, nichts, vertraglich geregelt?

Gibt es nicht irgendwo die Norm, die sagt " Wenn Spezialisten die Arbeiten machen, bekommt der Kunde die Infos nicht" oder so?


----------



## hirngabel (12 November 2021)

Das in der Maschinenrichtlinie geforderte muss auf  jeden fall mitgeliefert werden. Zusätzliche Dokumente müssen vertraglich geregelt werden, bzw. gibt es in dem ein oder anderen Land besondere Gesetze dazu. 

Die Maschinenrichtlinie sagt:



> 1.7.4.2 Inhalt der Betriebsanleitung
> Jede Betriebsanleitung muss erforderlichenfalls folgende Mindestangaben enthalten:
> ....
> e) die für Verwendung, Wartung und Instandsetzung der Maschine und zur Überprüfung ihres ordnungsgemäßen Funktionierens erforderlichen Zeichnungen, Schaltpläne, Beschreibungen und Erläuterungen;
> ...



Eventuell steht dazu noch etwas in der EN ISO 20607


----------



## Raydakteur (12 November 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis, die EN ISO 20607 schaue ich mir kommende Woche nochmal an. 

Eben weil es in der MRL so steht, bin ich verwundert, dass für manche Maschinen (u.a. unsere Heizung) eben nur eine Kundenanleitung existiert, die fachspezidische Arbeiten (Wartung) nicht beschreibt. Das ist ja quasi das gleiche Spiel wie bei unseren Anlagen. Der Kunde bekommt in der BA gezeigt, was er machen darf, und bekommt für den Rest nur grob gesagt "da lass man schön die Finger von, das dürfen nur Profis".


----------



## holgermaik (13 November 2021)

Raydakteur schrieb:


> Der Kunde bekommt in der BA gezeigt, was er machen darf


Das ist ja gerade der Punkt. Machen darf er erstmal alles. Er hat ja die Maschine gekauft. Mit welchen Konsequenzen steht ganz wo anders.
Je größer der Kunde desto größer ist auch seine eigene Instandhaltung. Das dann nicht nochmal Geld für Wartungsverträge ausgegeben wird ist ebenfalls verständlich.

Wenn wir eine Maschine kaufen steht meistens im Vorfeld fest ob es einen Wartungsvertrag geben wird. Unabhängig davon erwarten wir die vollständige Dokumentation inkl. aller Wartungsanleitungen. Wer weis den was in 5 Jahren ist. Evtl. gibt es den Hersteller gar nicht mehr.


----------



## JSEngineering (13 November 2021)

Das ist erst einmal eine Sache des Vertrags, wie  oben schon beschrieben.

Wer in der Presse mal die Insolvenz von Senvion (Windkraft) verfolgt hat, hat mitbekommen, daß die Betreiber plötzlich nicht mehr an ihre Anlagen ran kamen geschweige denn, sie warten konnten. Es fehlten auf der einen Seite die notwendigen Zugriffe, auf der anderen Seite durch die Insolvenz die Techniker.
Der Steuerungshersteller mußte dann herkommen und einen Bypass zum Loginmodul programmieren, damit die Windkraftanlagen weiterbetrieben werden konnten.

Ebenso findet es sich bei BHKWs. Hier stehen oftmals nichtmal die Zugriffe für gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Abgasprüfungen zur Verfügung. Wenn dann der Hersteller pleite geht... Gute Nacht!

Das Ganze kommt aus der Marktmacht der Hersteller und dem Unwillen der Kunden, sich durchzusetzen.
Also grundsätzlich würde ich auch als Kunde alle Unterlagen verlangen. Sofern aber der Hersteller derjenige ist, den ich nehmen will/muß, kann ich mich auf den Kopf stellen, bekomme trotzdem nichts.

Soweit zu "recht haben und Recht bekommen"...


----------



## Raydakteur (14 November 2021)

Erstmal Danke für die Rückmeldungen.



> Wer weis den was in 5 Jahren ist. Evtl. gibt es den Hersteller gar nicht mehr.


Jo, das Argument habe ich auch schon gehört und es klingt auch sinnig. Vor allem wenn ich Kunde bin. Das Senvion-Beispiel zeigt ja ganz gut wo das Problem am Ende liegt. Hätte ja auch keiner gedacht, dass die mal über Kopp gehen.



> Soweit zu "recht haben und Recht bekommen"...


Heißt: Wenn ein Kunde "seine" Wartungsanleitung einklagt, bekommt er sie auch, korrekt? Ob ich sie ihm voher vollständig gebe, ist Sache der Vertragsgestaltung und meiner Marktmacht bzw. seiner Kundenmacht !?


----------



## s_kraut (15 November 2021)

Raydakteur schrieb:


> Heißt: Wenn ein Kunde "seine" Wartungsanleitung einklagt, bekommt er sie auch, korrekt? Ob ich sie ihm voher vollständig gebe, ist Sache der Vertragsgestaltung und meiner Marktmacht bzw. seiner Kundenmacht !?


Ein gescheiter Kunde behält sich 10-15% vom Kaufpreis als Restzahlung vor, bis die IBN vollständig erfolgt ist und die Doku vollständig ausgeliefert ist.
Und ein gescheiter Hersteller spezifiziert vorab, was der Kunde kriegt im Angebot...

Und eine gescheite Geschäftspartnerschaft hockt sich mit den entsprechenden Spezialisten an den Tisch (ok Corona, dann halt online) und macht das so aus wie es sein soll. Pre-Engineering...das geht dann in der Regel stressfrei von der Hand.


----------

